# Component positioning in Sketchup.



## xy mosian (25 Jul 2009)

Help!

I'm attempting my first Sketchup model. This is a cabinet on turned feet.
I have successfully modelled a turned foot and made it a component. I have suceeded in modelling a frame to represent the floor of the cabinet.

Try as I might I do not seem to be able to accurately position the feet on the underside of the frame. I have lost count of the Google answer pages I have waded through to no avail. Could anyone point me in the right direction please?

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jul 2009)

I can help you with this. It would be easier if I could show you. I can set up a "live" demo and show you in a few minutes. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Jul 2009)

Positioning components is not very intuitive in SU. The default anchor position is the bottom left-hand corner, even if it is not on a part of the component!.

It would be much better if, when you define the component, you could also define 1, 2, or 3 key points so that you had control over its position, direction and handedness when using it.

I find that adding a key point to the model (there is a free plugin called Set Center Point) at the sensible place when originally defining the component pays real dividends later. OK you have a little cross where you don't want one, but you can always delete it from the definition later if it really bugs you.

It's also helpful to switch on X-ray view if you are having trouble snapping to a particular feature.

I'm sure Dave's sorted you out.

I don't understand why SU does things this way. This is not rocket science and CAD has been around long enough for this kind of operation to be standard. I know, SU isn't CAD. Well the SU people are the only ones who think so. It's designing with the aid of a computer, ergo, CAD.

It's worth persevering with, though.
S


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jul 2009)

I haven't gotten XY sorted yet but as I showed Steve, it is actually fairly easy to define the insertion point for a component. As he points out, the component's "anchor position" or insertion point is, by default, placed at the front, lower left corner. It's actually the front, lower left corner of the component's bounding box so it may not be actually on the component's geometry. After the component is created, the insertion point can't be adjusted by moving the component axes. the insertion point is really the origin of the component's axes.

If someone is interested in seeing a live demo of this, I'd be happy to demonstrate. We'll just have to set up a time and you'll want to have Skype so we can talk.

Maybe we could coordinate a small group session and see how that goes.


----------



## xy mosian (26 Jul 2009)

Very good offer trecieved and pm sent

xy.


----------



## xy mosian (26 Jul 2009)

I have just spent a very interesting and useful evening with Dave R.
Virtually of course.
He gave up his afternoon to instruct me regarding my problem above and we chatted of many other related, and some un-related, matters.
Thank you very much Dave  

Round here we might describe him as ' A top bloke '.

xy


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Jul 2009)

xy mosian":1aznf6dw said:


> Round here we might describe him as ' A top bloke '.



Shhh, It'll go to his head.

I had a couple of hours with him this morning before (his)breakfast! I learned stuff along the way, too. Mind you, I stil think that components in SU are more difficult than they need to be.

As you say he's a Top Bloke but don't tell him so.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jul 2009)

Thank you XY and Steve even though I can't read the fine print.


----------



## Mailman14 (30 Jul 2009)

I know I've joined in after the horse has bolted, so to speak, but....

I would have:-

Found the height, & diameter of the foot.

Created a cube out of rectangles to locate the position of the "anchor" point of the foot.

Selected the foot, move it to the corner. Hey presto. Simples.


Did this make sense? Did it help?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Jul 2009)

I understand what you wrote. Sounds like a lot of extra work to me.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 Jul 2009)

Moving and Placing Components in SketchUp.


----------



## xy mosian (31 Jul 2009)

Dave, thanks for the video.
The whole thing is clearer still, positively sparkling.

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 Jul 2009)

I'm happy that was helpful, xy. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Mailman14 (2 Aug 2009)

As a newbie to SU, I thought my idea was sound, but obviously, after watching the links and other vdeos on there, I'm wrong  I t worked for me, but obviously his (Dave's) tips are for peeps who know HOW to use SU... One thing I'm not sure of - _where_ doea he get all his icons from - is he using SU pro?

Lovely idea on the curved legs, also the origins positioning helps!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Aug 2009)

Mailman, your idea would work it's just a bunch of extra steps you don't need to do. My tips are for "peeps" who are learning SketchUp.

Yes, I'm using the SU7Pro but that's not what accounts for all the extra icons on my toolbars. Well, there's one icon I have that you wouldn't be able to have with the free version. The rest come from various plugins.


----------



## Mailman14 (3 Aug 2009)

Thanks Dave!


----------

